# printing photo using epson f2000



## latinlad (Jul 9, 2010)

Hi i am printing a photo on a pink t-shirt using an epson f2000. I have set the quality to max and print on dark colours. when it comes out of the printer, it looks ok, if the face has too much magenta in.

i put it in the heat press at 170 degrees with oven paper placed on top and pressed for 42 seconds, but when it came out it seemed that some of the colours disappeared and you could see the white underneath


----------



## mikenlfc (May 18, 2016)

Maybe your settings are too high? Pressing for too long? Are using dtg? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## latinlad (Jul 9, 2010)

I am using an Epson f2000. With the settings the technician set. For all other prints no problems. Just with full colour photos


----------



## prathap (Aug 20, 2015)

I feel your heat setting is too high so you faced that problem.


----------



## latinlad (Jul 9, 2010)

what temp do you use and for how many seconds?

thanks


----------



## danslave (Jun 26, 2013)

If you can see white after pressing usually it means you are using too much whitr. Cut the density of the white ink a little. What settings are you using and what software are you printing with


----------



## latinlad (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks have tri ed that. Using garment software that came with the printer


----------

